# Australian Citizenship Application



## Jundayya (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi
I am trying to apply for the Australian Citizenship at the moment. The application is online.

On one of the pages of the appilcation it asks me - 

Proof of identity
Evidence of first arrival in Australia

Does the applicant have evidence of their first arrival in Australia?

Yes

Select one document from the list below

I selected Passport

Then...

Passport details
Give details as they appear in the applicant's passport


......................................................................................................

This is my question... When I first entered Australia in 2010 I used a different passport (old one). Do I have to give the passport number of that one for the questions above?

And when I have to enter the expiry date of that peticular passport , do i have to enter the date which I got my new passport?

Note I got a new passport before the old one expired. The old one was due to expire in May 2014. I applied and got a new one in May 2013. I currently use the new one.:smile:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, provide the details of the previous passport if that is the one you used when you first entered Australia.

The expiry date is the date shown on the passport bio page under "date of expiry".


----------



## Jundayya (Feb 12, 2018)

Yeah but my question is should i put the date i acquired my new passport as ths date of expiry for my old poassport? Since after that date that passport was no longer valid...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jundayya said:


> Yeah but my question is should i put the date i acquired my new passport as ths date of expiry for my old poassport? Since after that date that passport was no longer valid...


No because that's not the date printed on the passport. That information is to confirm that the document you present matches the information you are entering on the form.


----------



## Jundayya (Feb 12, 2018)

But on my new passport they have printed the " old passport number - 23******" and the date on a page. On my old passport they have printed in red " issued new passport"


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jundayya said:


> But on my new passport they have printed the " old passport number - 23******" and the date on a page. On my old passport they have printed in red " issued new passport"


As I said, the reason they ask for this information is to confirm that the document you provide matches the data you enter on the form. I don't really know how else to explain this.


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

Still the old rules apply on the applicant with 1 year on 189 visa and then illegible for citizenship and passport?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rocky9890 said:


> Still the old rules apply on the applicant with 1 year on 189 visa and then illegible for citizenship and passport?


If you are asking if the residency requirement to have lived in Australia for four years (one of which as a permanent resident) is still in effect, the answer is yes. However, the current government is planning to change the rules in July of this year (subject to legislation passing in parliament). Assuming the legislation passes, all applicants will need to have resided for four years as a permanent resident before applying.


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> Rocky9890 said:
> 
> 
> > Still the old rules apply on the applicant with 1 year on 189 visa and then illegible for citizenship and passport?
> ...


So If i have lived in Australia for 4 years on student visa and 1 year after my PERMANENT residence so then can I apply for the citizenship as per old rules?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rocky9890 said:


> So If i have lived in Australia for 4 years on student visa and 1 year after my PERMANENT residence so then can I apply for the citizenship as per old rules?


Under the current regulations yes, assuming you are able to lodge the application before July 2018 (assuming the legislation changes then). Given the uncertainty, it would be wise to lodge your application before then if possible.


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> Rocky9890 said:
> 
> 
> > So If i have lived in Australia for 4 years on student visa and 1 year after my PERMANENT residence so then can I apply for the citizenship as per old rules?
> ...


Sweet thanks for that 
Any idea how long is the QUE for the citizenship? One of my mate applied 2 months ago but no reply yet?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocky9890 said:


> Sweet thanks for that
> Any idea how long is the QUE for the citizenship? One of my mate applied 2 months ago but no reply yet?


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...a-citizenship-processing-times#Citzprocessing


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

kaju said:


> Rocky9890 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet thanks for that
> ...


Wooo man that’s almost 1.5 years and I believe they have no urgent processing time?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocky9890 said:


> Wooo man that’s almost 1.5 years and I believe they have no urgent processing time?


That's what time they are taking right now -75% in 13 months, 90% in 15 months, including the ceremony.

That timeframe includes not just the approval from DHA but also the time taken waiting for the local government authority to slot you in for a citizenship ceremony, which itself can often take a few months.

But yes, the time has increased a little, maybe in future they will catch up and it may reduce again. They have a huge number of applications. 

My wife applied last March, and gets her ceremony next week, so about a year. Because of her age she didn't need a test or interview, and is from a low-risk country. Our City has ceremonies each month. Still took a year, even so.


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

kaju said:


> Rocky9890 said:
> 
> 
> > Wooo man that’s almost 1.5 years and I believe they have no urgent processing time?
> ...


Sorry didn’t understand 
So for citizenship you need to sit in the test and have interview as well? Why ? I heard these both are the part of the passport application when you gain your citizenship and after that?
I am from high risk country though


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocky9890 said:


> Sorry didn’t understand
> So for citizenship you need to sit in the test and have interview as well? Why ? I heard these both are the part of the passport application when you gain your citizenship and after that?
> I am from high risk country though


No, that's not right. Getting an Australian Passport is something you can do only after you become an Australian Citizen, and is a completely separate activity. 

A Passport application is different to getting Citizenship - you have to be an Australian Citizen first, then you can apply for an Australian Passport.

Most people between 18 and 60 years old that are applying for Australian Citizenship will need to do the Citizenship test. A smaller number may not, including people outside that age range. Some of the people in this second group that do not need to do the test may need to attend an interview instead. 

Usually you need to do the test if you are between 18 and 60, otherwise the interview, but not both. In some limited cases if you don't need to take the test, it's possible that you may not be asked to do the interview either.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/citi/pathways-processes/citizenship-test/need-sit-test

After you get your Australian Citizenship, if you wish to apply for an Australian Passport, you apply (normally online), but you'll need to make an appointment at your local Australia Post outlet so they can confirm your citizenship, documents, photos, etc. They will check your application is completed that's all, it's not really an interview.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaju said:


> No, that's not right. Getting an Australian Passport is something you can do only after you become an Australian Citizen, and is a completely separate activity.
> 
> A Passport application is different to getting Citizenship - you have to be an Australian Citizen first, then you can apply for an Australian Passport.
> 
> ...



Are the questions asked in the test and interview similar or very different ?
What is the duration of the interview?

Cheers


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's not right. Getting an Australian Passport is something you can do only after you become an Australian Citizen, and is a completely separate activity.
> ...


Ohh ok I just mixed it up thanks a lot mate


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

newbienz said:


> Are the questions asked in the test and interview similar or very different ?
> What is the duration of the interview?
> 
> Cheers


Basically, you book an appointment and the test and interview are done at the same time. When you are called up, you meet with a staff member who will ask you some basic questions about your application, if you have any upcoming travel plans, etc. It is not a particularly intense 'interview'. Once they have copied your passport/ID and other supporting documentation, you are brought into a room to take the test at a computer. It is multiple choice, 20 questions. If you have watched the video and/or read the book, you will have no trouble with it (you need to get 15 questions right to pass). You find out right away if you have passed/failed. If you have passed, you get a piece of paper outlining the next steps - that your application will be approved at some point, you will get a letter stating this, and then you will receive another letter with the date/time of your ceremony. You are not an Australian citizen until you attend the ceremony, take the oath/affirmation and get your certificate.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> Are the questions asked in the test and interview similar or very different ?
> What is the duration of the interview?
> 
> Cheers


There are a range of questions that can be used for the test, you have about 45 minutes to do the test, which is more than enough to answer the 20 multiple choice answer questions.

The interviewing officer may ask a couple of simple questions about the responsibilities of Citizenship, or they may not ask any questions about Citizenship at all! They may ask if you plan to travel, or they may not. The main purpose for them, is to see your documents. They may also want to see a basic understanding of English, but this is covered by the test itself. So normally, it will be just a few minutes to have them confirm your application and documents and then you sit the test. 

The test is after all, the qualifying measure - the appointment is more of a simple appointment than an interview.

If you don't need a test, because of age (under 18, over 60) or permanent medical condition or incapacity, etc, you may not be requested to attend an interview at all. 

But again, if you are, then it's as much a case of checking you are you, as anything else. Citizenship won't be denied if you are disabled or can't speak, etc, and interviewing officers (even under great pressure of numbers) are generally well-trained in courtesy and being understanding. It's not a difficult or oppressive meeting.


----------



## Rocky9890 (Aug 11, 2017)

Quick question can my brother attest my 1195 form and pictures?
He is a Accountant Tax agent
Anyone plz?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Rocky9890 said:


> Quick question can my brother attest my 1195 form and pictures?
> He is a Accountant Tax agent
> Anyone plz?


No. As the form clearly states, it can only be endorsed by a person who is not related to you by birth, marriage or de facto relationship. A brother is related to you by birth and thus would not qualify.


----------



## VDLee (May 3, 2018)

ozbound12 said:


> If you are asking if the residency requirement to have lived in Australia for four years (one of which as a permanent resident) is still in effect, the answer is yes. However, the current government is planning to change the rules in July of this year (subject to legislation passing in parliament). Assuming the legislation passes, all applicants will need to have resided for four years as a permanent resident before applying.


Mate, What if the legislation is still being negotiated after 1/July/2018 as it appears to be so, would new 4-year residence after PR rule apply or just stick to the old citizenship ACT?:yo:


----------



## DesiInAussie (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Posting here for a clarification on my citizenship application.

I will be eligible for Citizenship on the 31st of May 2018. However, I wanted to start the process like completing the application forms, scanning and attaching docs etc, so I can press the submit button during the 1st week of June.

However, when I started my application yesterday, I was stuck on page 6 and it said that I am not eligible and I could not progress further.

So just wanted to check if the application cannot be started/completed before the eligibility date. 
Its kind of weird as one should be able to front load the application and hit submit only when they are eligible.

You advise is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

DesiInAussie said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Posting here for a clarification on my citizenship application.
> 
> ...


No, you cannot complete the application until you are eligible to apply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> No, you cannot complete the application until you are eligible to apply.


The question asked in the online form should be the same as in the Manual form 1300 ?

If he fills up the same beforehand, then I think he should be able to fill all the details in the online form without any errors once he becomes eligible?

Cheers


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

newbienz said:


> The question asked in the online form should be the same as in the Manual form 1300 ?
> 
> If he fills up the same beforehand, then I think he should be able to fill all the details in the online form without any errors once he becomes eligible?
> 
> Cheers


If someone were to do this, they would be filling out the form twice which seems like a waste of time. Just be patient - it is not that difficult a form to fill out and won't take long to complete once eligible to do so.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> If someone were to do this, they would be filling out the form twice which seems like a waste of time. Just be patient - it is not that difficult a form to fill out and won't take long to complete once eligible to do so.


The member seems to be a stickler in getting everything correct in the first instance just like me 

I would be filling out the manual form beforehand when my time comes and then enter it online seeing from that, if the questions and sequence are same

Cheers


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

newbienz said:


> The member seems to be a stickler in getting everything correct in the first instance just like me
> 
> I would be filling out the manual form beforehand when my time comes and then enter it online seeing from that, if the questions and sequence are same
> 
> Cheers


They are similar but not identical. It is not a complicated form either way - it is very straightforward.


----------



## amsclarke (May 20, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied for Australian Citizenship using school leaving certificate as evidence of birth name. Will school leaving certificate be enough to verify my name at birth? 

I have an original birth certificate, however, there is a small spelling error in my sir name and to make the correction, I am supposed to travel to the country where I born (Kuwait) not the country of my origin/current citizenship (India). So I am not sure if I should take my birth certificate to the test or just the school leaving certificate.

Thanks


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys anyone help me I am in doubt about whether I am eligible for citizenship or not?

timeline
First arrived ; 08/08/2008
Absense period: 17/11/2012 to 07/12/2014
Later arrived: 08/12/2014
PR granted: 25/05/2017

As per checking online browser of residency checker I am eligible for citizenship now..but it mentiones last 4 yr stays immedietly..
and 2nd para it mentions past 4 year...

So confused??

seek guide from senior expat.


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

*Citizenship eligibility*



Rocky9890 said:


> So If i have lived in Australia for 4 years on student visa and 1 year after my PERMANENT residence so then can I apply for the citizenship as per old rules?


-------------------------

Hi,

I have been in Australia since Jan 2014 and got PR on Feb 2018 (4 yrs completed).
As per current rules, I can apply for citizenship after Feb 2019.
But, I am planning to go back to my home country on Sep. this year and planning to stay for 6 months, In between I will palling for couple of trips to Australia.
In my case, still am I eligible for applying citizenship in Mar 2019(after 1 yr. completion)?
Came to know that if we are outside of Australia for more than 6 months continuesly, then we are not eligible for applying to Citizenship after 1 yr. completion.
Appreciate you inputs.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srinivassv said:


> -------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


You can enter the travel dates in the Citizenship wIzard and check for eligibility 

If you stay for more then 90 days out of Australia in the final year, as you are planning to do, it will make you ineligible in Mar 19
You will have to postpone the application to a suitable date which meets the 90 days absence requirement 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/citi/appl/citizenship-wizard

Cheers


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Here are the residency requirements.



srinivassv said:


> -------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...












Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Interesting read

Not only PR grants, but even Citizenship have been severely restricted in this year 

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ship-approvals-have-been-dramatically-reduced

Cheers


----------



## Gordon6517 (May 19, 2016)

*Australian Citizenship applicatikn query*

Hi All

I have just become eligible to apply for the citizenship. I need help with a query.

I donot have a birth certificate from my country of birth-India. As part of the application it is specifically mentioned to submit a birth certificate. I can get a birth certificate issued on the basis of passport from Indian Consulate. Will that be accepted?


Any views on this will be highly appreciated. If the certificate from Indian Consulate is not accepted, is there something else I can submit?

Also does anyone know if it is possible to apply for a birth certificate in India online?

Thanks


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gordon6517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just become eligible to apply for the citizenship. I need help with a query.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am on a similar boat, applying for citizenship soon, don't have an Indian birth certificate.
Could you tell me what document did you submit for evidence of birth? if you arranged a birth certificate, could you tell me how?

Thanks


----------



## Meena00 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi everyone
I am applying my Citienship within this month but i just got stuck at Proof of current residence details the best document i can provide is my lease contract but the information i need is hard to find on the lease document as there is no document reference number, authority who issued it etc
I contacted my real estate agency there were also clueless and was giving me funny details 
Can someone here help me please in this reageds


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

A quick question on my Citizenship application.

*National identity card:*
For applicants from India, the preferred identification for Indian nationals is the *Aadhaar card*.

I recently got the Aadhar card. But it has got some mistakes like:
1) My YEAR of Birth is wrong
2) My wife's LAST NAME is missing

Can anyone suggest what to do? I cannot update the Aadhar card details as they need people to be present in India to make updates to the details and not possible online.

What I think as options are:
1) Ignore the details of Aadhar card and say that I don't have National Identity card, to avoid confusion. But it's mentioned that - Delays could occur if the information is not provided.

2) Add the details of Aadhar card as it is (with mistakes to match the card info) and write a Cover Letter stating that Aadhar card details are not wrong and it can't be updated from Australia.

3) Add the details of other National Identity Documents like - Driver's License, Marriage Certificate etc.

Please suggest based on your experience and gut feel as its an urgent situation for me.

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gordon6517 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just become eligible to apply for the citizenship. I need help with a query.
> 
> ...


Do not waste a single penny on the birth certificate from the consulate
You can try to get away with the class X or XII marksheet , Aadhar Card, Ration Card etc 
But it depends on the CO
My parents will be facing the same problem when they apply 
So I have researched a lot

Some states do allow online application of birth certificate 
You can check on the state website 

Cheers


----------



## ddrabadia (May 4, 2017)

*citizenship question*

hello

My wife and i applied for citizenship last year SEP on the same day and used one immiaccount. she just received a test date but i still havnt received mine. is it normal for couples to have separate dates or did i stuff up somewhere


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ddrabadia said:


> hello
> 
> My wife and i applied for citizenship last year SEP on the same day and used one immiaccount. she just received a test date but i still havnt received mine. is it normal for couples to have separate dates or did i stuff up somewhere


It’s nothing unique

It happens
Nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Paper based or online Australian Citizenship Application impacts the processing time ?

Any information Please ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Paper based or online Australian Citizenship Application impacts the processing time ?
> 
> Any information Please ?


Obviously paper based application will lead to delays
All applications are processed digitally only
So all paper based applications have to first entered in the system manually which takes time and effort
Cheers


----------

